

How to get people to pay for content and apps online? - lkrubner
http://blog.kachingle.com/2012/04/the-first-penny-problem/

======
lkrubner
My own experience with monetization makes me agree with this:

"“It is just as hard to get a potential customer to pay one penny as it is to
pay $10. I like to call it the ‘First Cent Syndrome.’ If you, as a consumer,
are used to getting something free, you are even more reluctant to pay for
that thing. The goal is to overcome the hurdles to getting that first cent,
that first penny. Once you are able to get it, you have made the initial, tiny
crack into someone’s pocketbook and psyche, converting a non-paying customer
into a paying customer.” Fred Dewey, CEO at Kachingle"

I like the phrase "The first penny problem".

